

Asia’s richest man building Hong Kong apartments barely bigger than prison cell - denzil_correa
http://qz.com/238416/asias-richest-man-is-building-hong-kong-apartments-barely-bigger-than-a-prison-cell/

======
calbear81
We could use some of this in San Francisco. A lot of young 20-somethings
wouldn't mind just having a bed to crash on that has some privacy that costs
far less. Too bad the city mandates a minimum size for apartments that are
built and limit the number of folks in a unit.

------
seanflyon
A title comparing these apartments to prison cells and a picture of an
apartment half the size. Seems like this article is trying pretty hard to make
dense living look bad.

~~~
RV86
Agreed -- it shows a materialist/consumerism bias.

There are many environmental and psychic benefits to requiring/desiring fewer
possessions.

If we want to sustain a growing population, we're going to have to confront
the bias the title of this article shows.

~~~
EliRivers
_If we want to sustain a growing population, we 're going to have to confront
the bias the title of this article shows._

Or alternatively, we could just build decent places to live in the vast
amounts of empty space owned by a handful of rich people who inherited it (UK
bias here; don't know how the upper class landowners got the land in other
countries).

~~~
seanflyon
At least in America, land out in the middle of nowhere is extremely cheap. The
problem is that people don't want to live there.

